# Easy root?



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi all. I've got a nexus that I rooted and I rooted my girlfriend's thunderbolt. Today someone wanted to pay me to root their note 2 but I have no interest. He doesn't know anything about phones or computers so I was wondering if there was an easy root or 1 click root for this phone?

Thanks in advance

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kisypher (May 29, 2012)

forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2024207

There is a one-click method on that page. Never used it so I don't know how well it works or how safe it is.


----------



## Chocu1a (Jan 24, 2012)

Super easy to unlock & root. I didn't have my N2 for more than an hour before I unlocked/rooted/ & installed CleanROM.


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

Chocu1a said:


> Super easy to unlock & root. I didn't have my N2 for more than an hour before I unlocked/rooted/ & installed CleanROM.


You've used the method from that link? Chocu1a? Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## michigan66 (Nov 21, 2011)

Use the unlock bootloader method in the original development thread. Takes less than a minute to do the whole thing. Plus your unlocked and rooted. I was completely scared to do it. One of the easiest things i have ever done on my phone. If you mess up, all the restore info is right there for you.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------

